# Our summer project!



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 25, 2008)

We've been working hard on our new mare barn! Finally have all 22 posts set, wall-girts in and working on the boards that go up the side, tresses I believe will be next!! It's 24' W by 54' L and then as an 8' lean-to off the side closest to you in the pic.. Can't wait to have it finished as it'll make things so much easier for us and our girls.. Each mare/filly will have her own stall, and then the dividers between the individual stalls will be removable so we can combine two or more stalls together for larger foaling stall(s)..






This is a quick pic from today off our back porch, not much to look at yet but will update with more pics as we move along!


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 25, 2008)

*Wow thats going to be a great size! Good idea about the dividable stalls to. Cant wait to see it finished! *


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks! We got all of the side boards up today, and the posts cut to hold the tresses, hopefully can get those up tomorrow


----------



## barnbum (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow!! I love to watch barns--all kind of barns--being built is especially fun.



Please keep adding to this post!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 27, 2008)

Picture from tonight:






Would have been a little further along but with TJ colicking on us, barn got put on hold until he was down on campus under the watch/care of the vets


----------



## barnbum (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow--that's a LOT more done!! It's so neat to watch it grow!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 27, 2008)

I love to see barns especially in the building process

so excited for you


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 7, 2008)

Most recent picture:


----------



## barnbum (Aug 8, 2008)

It's really coming! I can almost picture little equine heads peeking out of windows....almost.





Thanks Cristina--I keep looking for updates. Don't stop until the horses have been in the barn for a month. Please.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Aug 8, 2008)

How exciting for you Christina! It's really coming along. I thought ours would never be done, and now there's a few things we need to do yet, but it's a barn, and I could hang out there all day long!

Keep posting updates, it's looking good!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks gals



We've already made some alterations to it as far as how we're doing the inside



Can't wait to get it finished and into use.. Would love to have the stalls in by this winter, but the main goal time is by foaling season in the spring


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 8, 2008)

*Wow its really coming along!!!Keep us updated!!*

Sorry to hear about TJ!!Hope hes feeling better now.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 8, 2008)

> Sorry to hear about TJ!!Hope hes feeling better now.


TJ's doing great.. 100% back to himself, terrorizing the other boys and mares lol


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 8, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Wow!



[/SIZE]

That's really coming along nicely.





I like it a lot, I'll definently be looking for updates!


----------



## Bozley (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow! That is one big project. How many stalls will you have?


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 11, 2008)

> How many stalls will you have?


Haha, WELL, it started out 9-10 with an office inside the main barn, BUT then I got to thinking and said "HEY! Why not put the office in the lean-to giving us MORE room in the main barn!?!?!"



So yep, that's what we're doing, I think we planned out for 13 stalls, stalls will be 6 X 8 as the horses are only in at night (and typically only then during the winter, as we have sheds in the pastures). Dividers between the stalls will be removable so we can combine stalls for foaling/weaning etc.. Most of the time the stalls will more than likely be 12 X 8 for preggo mare and mare/foal pairs instead of just the single stall except for during the winter.. It's the size we have in the small barn now and has worked great..


----------



## rockin r (Aug 12, 2008)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> > How many stalls will you have?
> 
> 
> Haha, WELL, it started out 9-10 with an office inside the main barn, BUT then I got to thinking and said "HEY! Why not put the office in the lean-to giving us MORE room in the main barn!?!?!"
> ...


When Art added on to our mare barn (6 stalls) we decided to take the end stall and make it an observation room on the end of the barn so that I can see ALL the stalls. It is up off the ground 2 feet higher that the stalls. It has a 5 foot slide window. And it is big enough that if I need to I can bring the mare and foal in there if they need to be air conditioned in the summer or heated in the winter if there is a problem. He had the idea of the observation room after what happened to Dreamer. I darn near got phenmonia for sleeping in the barn for 4 nights because it was sooooo cold. I love the smell of a new barn! All of our stalls have break away stall walls too, you will love it when it comes time for foaling and then when the foals are to be weaned, up goes the wall and the foal is right next to its mom. Or if you need more room for an injured horses as we did with Dreamer, to where they need more room to get around. We will never put the divider wall back up in Dreamers stall. She needs the room to move around. Thast is a Good Looking barn by the way. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 12, 2008)

> When Art added on to our mare barn (6 stalls) we decided to take the end stall and make it an observation room on the end of the barn so that I can see ALL the stalls. It is up off the ground 2 feet higher that the stalls. It has a 5 foot slide window. And it is big enough that if I need to I can bring the mare and foal in there if they need to be air conditioned in the summer or heated in the winter if there is a problem. He had the idea of the observation room after what happened to Dreamer. I darn near got phenmonia for sleeping in the barn for 4 nights because it was sooooo cold. I love the smell of a new barn! All of our stalls have break away stall walls too, you will love it when it comes time for foaling and then when the foals are to be weaned, up goes the wall and the foal is right next to its mom. Or if you need more room for an injured horses as we did with Dreamer, to where they need more room to get around. We will never put the divider wall back up in Dreamers stall. She needs the room to move around. Thast is a Good Looking barn by the way. I can't wait to see it finished!


Thanks! The wall between the office and the interior of the main barn is going to have a window in it and I plan on using the stalls that share that wall as the main foaling stall that way I can watch the mare/foal from the office while I'm getting supplies or watch without entering the main barn and disturbing her..


----------



## EAD Minis (Aug 12, 2008)

* Oh all this talk is making me anxiouse for when I build my barn one day!! Most little girls dream about there weddings, ive always dreamed about my barn...mom says im a sick person haha. Yours is going to be soo nice when it is done!! I cant wait to see it!*


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 24, 2008)

Newest picture from tonight:






The enclosed part is of course the office, where everyone is standing will have a sliding glass door entrance, and then there's an inner door from the office to the main barn

Our 2 2008 colts (TJ and Royal) are the first to "break in" the new barn, we set-up two temp stalls so we could wean them, poor boys and mommas are not happy!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh I'm so excited for you looking great!!!


----------



## dali1111 (Aug 26, 2008)

> Oh all this talk is making me anxiouse for when I build my barn one day!! Most little girls dream about there weddings, ive always dreamed about my barn...mom says im a sick person haha. Yours is going to be soo nice when it is done!! I cant wait to see it!


Glad to know i'm not the only one!


----------

